# Gerber daisey



## bsr8129 (Jul 28, 2010)

My desert tort ate some gerber daiseys are they safe for him


----------



## Laura (Jul 28, 2010)

No clue.. go a google search and see if they are toxic.. 
Hpoefully they know what is safe to eat.. for themost part they do..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2010)

Another name for this daisy would be "African daisy" and "Transval daisy", which means, they come from Africa and are probably eaten by the tortoises over there. I doubt they would be toxic to animals.


----------



## bsr8129 (Jul 29, 2010)

ya i did a google search and didnt come with anything saying they are safe or not.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.chacha.com/question/are-gerbera-daisies-edible


----------



## dolfanjack (Jul 30, 2010)

My russian has munched on gerber daisey all summer and hasn't been sick yet.


----------

